# Please keep all art shops and transaction threads in the Museum Shop board



## Jeremy

As of the Bell Tree Direct on June 20th, all art transactions should take place in the new board, Museum Shop:



> *The Museum Change*​
> The Museum board is one of our longest standing boards throughout TBT’s history, and has always been a great place to share creations with the community. Whether that’s a piece of art, a signature, a story, or something else entirely. Over the past few years however, the board has transformed into more of a marketplace than a showcase.
> 
> We think it's great that there’s a large buying and selling art community on TBT, but it’s taken over the rest of the board. If you go in there to post a recent creation of yours, your thread may easily become drowned out by the endless shop threads.
> 
> This is why we are now splitting the marketplace side of the board into it’s own sub-board inside of TBT Marketplace. The Museum will return back to its original roots, as a place to post your galleries and creations, while all trading-related threads will belong in the new TBT Marketplace sub-board.
> 
> Content which belongs in The Museum:
> 
> 
> Gallery or showcase threads; you may include a link to a shop in the other board
> Seeking feedback/criticism/"I made this thing!" threads
> Anything else related to a creation you've made and does not involve a transaction
> Content which belongs in TBT Marketplace’s Museum Shop:
> 
> 
> Shops
> Looking to buy/sell/trade threads
> Contests and giveaways
> Anything else that involves a transaction



If you want to both display and sell your art, you may make a thread in both boards and link them to each other.

We will be moving threads over the next few days.  If you'd like to dedicate your current thread to solely a gallery or shop, and would like to have it moved, use the report button to notify us.

Let us know if you have any questions about this change.  Thank you.


----------

